# Moving to northern cyprus



## anox (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello dear friends,
My name is Ali and I would like to find some more info about what might be our next house..

Me and my wife are thinking of moving to nothern cyprus, while visiting some sites we found few good matches,like sweetwaterbay its look very nice on site but
We wonder if any one who visit one of those projects in reallitycan share with us some info?

We would also like to here about other projects simmilar to what saw(northern cyprus, see view).
Thanks,

Ali Nox.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

anox said:


> Hello dear friends,
> My name is Ali and I would like to find some more info about what might be our next house..
> 
> Me and my wife are thinking of moving to nothern cyprus, while visiting some sites we found few good matches,like sweetwaterbay its look very nice on site but
> ...


Please be very careful about buying in Northern Cyprus. There are huge problems with illegal building on Greek Cypriot owned land and many people face the prospect of losing their homes or having to compensate the rightly owners of the land

See these articles

Occupied Area - Properties - Home Page

http://www.cyprusweekly.com.cy/default.aspx?LocalNewsID=905 

If you buy in the north you need t o first go to the Land registry in Nicosia and make certain that the land the property is built on is a pre 1974 Turkish Cypriot owned land. Do not rely on title deeds issued by the Turkish government as these cannot be believed.
It is a good idea to get a solicitor in the South of the island to check out the legality of the property for you before committing any money at all to a purchase.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you crazy??


----------



## anox (Oct 11, 2009)

veronica thank you very much for the warning ill check it. but this project is already built.
in that case do you think its still a problem?


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Anox
If you dont have proper title Deeds as Veronica said there will always be a problem.
Another example . Say i knocked down your garage where you parked your car, then built a nice apartment in its place , then sold the Apartment to some Tourists what would you say? or do ? 
Slightly over the top example but the point is there

Regards
Monty


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I know that properties in the North are far cheaper than in the Southern part of the island but when you consider that the land that many of these properties are built on is stolen land of course they will be cheaper. Because a complex is completed it does not mean that it is built on legal land so it is still essential to make sure that the land is pre 1974 Turkish owned. 
It is all very well buying cheap property but ask yourself how cheap will it have been if you lose it a few years from now or have to pay large amounts of compensation to the rightful owner or the land.

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweetwater Bay is a large development, not a single plot with a villa on it; these are complex houses, therefore it is a different story to the Oram's famous and on-going court battle involving a single plot with a villa built on it.

Sweetwater Bay is built on Exchange land title, making it the so called TRNC government’s responsibility in a way (as well as being differentiated in the U.N Annan Plan of 2004) which of course was not implemented. I think there was a rush of development in the build up to the plan, many thinking property ownership issues would be neatly resolved - BUT THEY HAVE NOT BEEN RESOLVED

TRNC 'authorities' has instated the "Immovable Property Claims Commission" in December 2005; Financed by Turkey, awarding compensation to Greeks claiming compensation for lands they were forced to abandon in the North following the invasion and war of 1974.
According to official statements, this commission has already dealt with more than 300 claims (and awarded money compensation to some), made on similar grounds. 

Is it reasonable to believe that any claims (should they arise) concerning Sweetwater Bay land, will be dealt by this commission (or other forum, at a government level), rather than by individuals? Who really knows? Safer to heed warnings that the reality is (in international eyes) this is an illegal development in an illegally occupied territory and therefore best to be extremely cautious.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

anox said:


> Hello dear friends,
> My name is Ali and I would like to find some more info about what might be our next house..
> 
> Me and my wife are thinking of moving to nothern cyprus, while visiting some sites we found few good matches,like sweetwaterbay its look very nice on site but
> ...


Hi Ali,

Some good advice has been given here, but there are always 2 sides to a coin!

The advice regarding checking on title deeds applies equally to purchasing property in the South of the island. There is plenty of 'Turkish Cypriot' owned land being built upon in the South, especially around the Paphos/Peyia areas. Just be prudent and check.. I am NOT being biaised at all and do not have any reason to push one side or the other but Turkish Cypriots went North and Greek Cypriots went South... properties and land were lost on both sides. Just check.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Ali
Gloucester Geezer has put forward a most well balanced viewpoint. It's good to see the point made that so many properties in the South are built on land that was Turkish Cypriot owned; I often wonder whether this is the reason so many Title Deeds have never been forthcoming. Sweetwater Bay is indeed a beautiful development but there are many others with safe title, and if it's the North that appeals to you it's a buyer's market just now. Happy hunting! 
Jo Valentine.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jo Valentine said:


> Hi Ali
> Gloucester Geezer has put forward a most well balanced viewpoint. It's good to see the point made that so many properties in the South are built on land that was Turkish Cypriot owned; I often wonder whether this is the reason so many Title Deeds have never been forthcoming. Sweetwater Bay is indeed a beautiful development but there are many others with safe title, and if it's the North that appeals to you it's a buyer's market just now. Happy hunting!
> Jo Valentine.


I have yet to be shown any proof that this is happening in the South. There are cases of Turkish land being used by the government (for airports, roads etc) but the owners of this land will be compensated once there is a resolution.
I do know that many Turkish owned properties are being lived in by Greek Cypriots who were displaced. They pay a peppercorn rent to the government to live in them and they have to be kept up to a good standard so that if there is a resolution and the Turkish owners want to reclaim their homes they are in good habitable condition. I know of one family who live in one of these houses and over the years they have spent a lot of money on modernisation and the house and the grounds are fabulous. However they know that they may have to give it up at some time. They are not allowed to build on the land that goes with the house and they will never get title deeds no matter how long they live in it.
There may be a few isolated cases of illegal building on Turkish land but these are very few and certainly not the reason why title deeds take so long to get on the whole. But as in the North you must get an independent lawyer to check things for you, never use a lawyer recommended by the developer. A good lawyer will find out who owns the land.
The reasons for the lack of title deeds are well documented and nothing to do with the land being Turkish owned. 

Veronica


----------

